# Ted Nugent & Walleyes?



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The Muskegon Summer Celebration is having Ted Nugent on June 30. This means the walleye trollers will be able to listen to the NRA man whack & stack a concert while they dodge the boats on Muskegon Lake.
Caution: Walleye trollers should watch out for a flaming arrow.

Snippet:
And if that's not enough to make conservative concertgoers squirm, Ted Nugent's coming, too, on June 30.	
Nugent, the controversial "Motor City Madman" who has made some profanity-laced political statements during his concerts, also may cause headaches for Summer Celebration officials. 
"Ted certainly has been known to say his share of interesting things on stage," Austin said. "But we've had so many requests for the act, and we think Ted Nugent performing in West Michigan is a real big deal." 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...standard.xsl?/base/news-2/105188862546620.xml


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Mr. Snake Oil salesman must have a new walleye recipe in his cook book, "Kill it and Grill it". You know, the one he mentions every 2 minutes. Or maybe he has a new line of fishing lures with his name on it. Maybe he bought some new land over there for some new penned in "Nugent animal farm".


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Personally I would rather listen to the Moody Blues which will also be at Muskegon on July 1.


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

[email protected] - YOUR RIGHT ! HE'S SELLING SOMETHING !


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Moody blues, Man does that bring back memories or lack of


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

What's Ted going to do TALK the walleyes to death.?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Nugent's racial slurs concern festival officials

Nugent fired back at his critics Thursday, saying he is not a racist. In a written statement Summer Celebration officials provided to The Chronicle, Nugent blamed the controversy on "liberal hippies in the media." 
"People hate me because I'm so damn effective at getting across my pro-gun, pro-hunting and pro-American statements," Nugent said in the written statement.

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-2/1052493318253810.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Nugent scratched for racial remarks

Racial remarks have cost controversial rocker Ted Nugent his gig on Muskegon Summer Celebration's "family venue" stage.	

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-2/1053098139118900.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Evidently it takes two acts to make up for one Ted Nugent. Pat Benatar and another group Blues Traveler are now the last minute replacements for Ted Nugent.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Nugent Web site post says rockermay still play

Ted Nugent -- or someone who's claimed to be him on his official Web site since September 2000 -- is telling America to "stay tuned," following a national flood of news and commentary about the May 16 nixing of Nugent's scheduled June 30 Muskegon Summer Celebration concert. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-2/1054221350139150.xml


----------

